# Time Tunnel Model Reference



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

This is just an open note to Frank & Dave with an offer of assistance. 

If Moebius ever decides to move forward with a TIME TUNNEL kit, I own the original studio pencil drawing (overhead view) of the TUNNEL rings and the walkway/control area. I'd be more than happy to share this drawing if you ever decide that TIME TUNNEL is kit worthy.

Of course the set pieces of the rings were created in forced perspective with the remaining rings being painted in the same manner and mounted against the stage wall. It looks to me that this would be the proper and most productive way of producing this as as a possible kit/diorama subject.

So the offer is on the table. If you ever decide to move forward with this, then please contact me here. I'll provide the blueprint if you need it.

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## SimboWales (Mar 1, 2009)

Very interesting,what sort of scale would be realistically used?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

For any of us crazy people thinking of scratch building this ourselves, any chance that even a small version, low res version, even a photo of the drawing, could be posted here? No chance it's up at one of the Yahoo TT groups already? Actually, just after a couple of dimensions: the overall length of the computer consoles from end to end and anything that might give a hint as to the diameter of the circular platform that the tunnel launch area was supposed to be. Many thanks!


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Unfortunately, the print I have does not show any details whatsoever. No consoles, set pieces or graphics. It just shows the overhead layout of the forced perspective rings and the walkway as they were laid out on the soundstage for construction. 

Anyone else have anything?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, I've still got a few sheets stashed away...










Unfortunately my stuff is also very sketchy on details like control surfaces, etc.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

These drawings are fascinating. The Tunnel itself is a very clever effect and I always wanted to know how many real rings were placed on the soundstage and how much of the Tunnel was 'painted'. 

I don't suppose there would be any chance of one of you posting a clear shot of the Tunnel section showing the physical rings? It would put my curiosity to rest after a very long time trying to figure it out.

I did read somewhere that they had the Tunnel itself set up so it could be extended into an adjacent stage floor when more depth was required for a shot. Anybody else heard of this?

Thanks

Bruce


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

A portion from 1/48 scale prints. The side view shows the second last ring on the fixed set. 
The 1/16 blues are just way too big to scan, about 3' x 4'. In the photo, the blue on the right is the fixed tunnel that extends to the stage door, 40' 8" long. The blue underneath and on the left is the section of tunnel on wheels that extends on the other side of the stage door, another 20'8" long. In the blue on the left, the two rings on the right hand side are the two rings on the left side of the other blueprint.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> I did read somewhere that they had the Tunnel itself set up so it could be extended into an adjacent stage floor when more depth was required for a shot. Anybody else heard of this?


Yeah, I have an overhead view that depicts the aforementioned overlap between stages. If I can find the scan I'll post it.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Thanks Tony, Carson and Starseeker for the information and scans. I have spent days looking at screengrabs and still frames when I finally got the DVDs to try and establish exactly how the effect was achieved so well on the soundstage. I don't have my notes to hand, but I remember coming down to 10 physical rings. I think I was close from the look of the drawings.

Love Irwin Allen's work or hate it, you have to admit that he worked with some INCREDIBLE minds in the industry when it came to art, design and production. Our enthusiasm for the hardware in kit form is testimony to the genius of that work.

Any other information will be gratefully assimilated! 

Cheers
Bruce


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I realized this am that I had another sheet somewhere showing these. Again 1/16 so way too big to scan the whole thing but this is the key bit. Someday I have to get into a repro shop and have these scanned on a big machine and posted somewhere.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

OzyMandias said:


> Love Irwin Allen's work or hate it, you have to admit that he worked with some INCREDIBLE minds in the industry when it came to art, design and production.


Jack Smith, Rodger Maus, and William Creber certainly earned their keep. Ditto L.B. Abbott and his crew.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Thanks for sharing everyone! I'll add pics of my print soon (need to take some). All of the blueprint pics are very impressive! Moebius is certainly in good hands (reference wise) if a kit ever goes into production.


----------



## Tony Hardy (Oct 23, 2002)

Ohhh...I forgot to mention. This is slightly off-topic but Hermes Press is going to release a licensed "Time Tunnel" book with reprints of the old comics, plus "making of" & other production info. They are using my studio print in the book. Would any of you like to contribute what you have? I understand that you will be given a book credit for participating and a comp copy of the book as well. This is a real good opportunity to get some great info in one volume. If you'd like to participate please contact me directly (email below). Hermes is holding the printing of the book for another week or so in the hopes that they can get some more cool stuff to print. Now's the time to raise your hands if you're interested. My email is: [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's great news Tony, I saw the book pre-selling on Amazon, along with the two VttBotS volumes as well. They have been sitting in my wishlist for a while now.

I'm pleased that they are adding in extra material aside from the comics. I think that will make them a 'must buy'.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I believe that the adjoining stages use in "Time Tunnel" are also where the CMDF base was built for "Fantastic Voyage". The miniaturizer was on one stage and the control room with the huge wall map was in the other. The two-story "control tower" was built around the opening between the stages and served to hide the wall separating them.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, I've still got a few sheets stashed away...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my stuff is also very sketchy on details like control surfaces, etc.


Thanks again for posting that! Totally invaluable and I'm finally using it. Extremely rough first steps in 1/48 scale. Which still makes it huge (24" x 19" x 19"). In 1/72 - 1/96, this would make a great Moebius kit. I'm going to make the ellipses the same outer dimensions but use the forced perspective smaller ellipses inside. Have no idea how I'm going to make the convex front of the first ring yet.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

starseeker said:


> Thanks again for posting that! Totally invaluable and I'm finally using it. Extremely rough first steps in 1/48 scale. Which still makes it huge (24" x 19" x 19"). In 1/72 - 1/96, this would make a great Moebius kit. I'm going to make the ellipses the same outer dimensions but use the forced perspective smaller ellipses inside. Have no idea how I'm going to make the convex front of the first ring yet.


Great start.......:thumbsup: Can't wait to see your further progress, I've always loved watching your projects come together.......


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure how relevent this is but could the interior pieces of the J2 be used?? With some mods of course...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

AJ-1701 said:


> Not sure how relevent this is but could the interior pieces of the J2 be used?? With some mods of course...


 
No..I don't think so..

The Time tunnel set/computers Etc.. were of a different varity.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Mark's semi-right. A lot of the stuff's the same, but a lot's different as well. I don't have any reference on the different parts, unfortunately.


----------



## Sometimer (Mar 31, 2009)

Have you thought about using the control room instruments of the
big seaview as material.
my version is not accurate, I'm still experimenting.


Jim


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

No doubt I'm going to get in trouble for this again, but I've uploaded about 200 Time Tunnel reference photos to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Time Tunnel References/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ32
I've made it a private album so you need a password get into it. The password is:
openme
all lower case, no space, and no parenthesis or anything. 
What I was going to do was just link to the site I got most of these photos from but after half an hour of searching everything I can think of, I can't find it.
All of the photos with a file name beginning "ds..." were taken from that site. The photos were taken in the warehouse where the Tunnel controls still exist and are still for rent. Some wonderful, wonderful person took great photos of everything in sight, and then went back and took more photos including a tape measure. The power supply in the photos was the Rosetta stone I used to size all my Jupiter 2 lower deck instruments, and other Jupiter 2 units were sized from and Photoshopped from these images for my etch and decal masters. 
A fabulous site. Wish I could find it. If anyone knows where it is, I'll immediately nuke this Photobucket album. And I'm only going to leave it up for a brief time anyway, no more than a few days, just to let you all who are looking for references to check them out.
There were many other free standing consoles that came and went. They were mostly the same size and their instrument faces can be seen in Alpha Control and the CMDF operating rooms. 
Meantime, here's a 1/48 WW2 Flying Ace staring into the rough-hewn infinite corridors of time.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Has Moebius commented at all on their desire to produce this kit 
in the near future....has anyone a clue or spoke with them? I would
really love to see that happen it would make a pretty nice offering
and I think Moebius will do a fine job on the production.

Can you imagine the aftermarket lighting kits and extra parts and such 
that a kit like that would create....How about that!

fortress


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Mark's semi-right. A lot of the stuff's the same, but a lot's different as well. I don't have any reference on the different parts, unfortunately.


I should have said "I don't have any reference on the different parts YET". If Moebius decides to do a kit, I'll research the consoles completely.


----------



## Dar (Apr 20, 2007)

Very cool. I loved the time tunnel set. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## daniel.lozinski (2 mo ago)

Tony Hardy said:


> This is just an open note to Frank & Dave with an offer of assistance.
> 
> If Moebius ever decides to move forward with a TIME TUNNEL kit, I own the original studio pencil drawing (overhead view) of the TUNNEL rings and the walkway/control area. I'd be more than happy to share this drawing if you ever decide that TIME TUNNEL is kit worthy.
> 
> ...



Hi Tony, I am new to this forum and I agree that Modeus








Models should look into a Time Tunnel Kit. In the meantime I created a model for my 3D printer and I have had a great response about it. In fact, I have been commissioned to make a larger version that when completed will be 28 inches long!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk! 🤙


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ex-Starseeker here, reposting some of these from probably a build thread somewhere here. Can't locate all my scans, but I'll keep looking. Also some in-progress photos of my 1/48 Tunnel from many years ago. Don't know where more recent photos are and the model is boxed and away. Hope the big pieces are still mostly one pieces! Lord, I just remembered building all those stupid chairs. No resin copies for me. And each one has four Waldron punched casters on the bottom of the legs. Loved this model, but at nearly 3 feet long and 30" high, just no place to put it. But what great memories you've brought back.


----------



## Newbie123 (Sep 7, 2016)

This is really going to bug me. I've got hundreds of images, but where are my scans of my full size bps? Anyway, this is the artwork I drew for the 1/48 control panels. And a very early shot of the pillar. Never did make the power towers. Ah, well... "Tall" on a couple of the control images refers to panels placed on two or three slightly taller, more steeply inclined control benches.


----------

